# Riverside Show and Go Car Show Saturday May 2nd.



## Robertriley (Mar 22, 2015)

This is Riverside's largest car show and brings in over 1000 cars each year.  The cars take over the main downtown area and there is plenty of room to ride through the car show.  We are thinking of meeting up between 10-11am.  More details to come.  Below is the flyer for the show and this years FB page with a few pics of the show from last year.

http://www.showandgo.org/
https://www.facebook.com/showandgoforcharity?fref=nf
*The entry form is just for cars*


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 22, 2015)

Pics from past shows


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

Don't forget, it's just around the corner!


----------



## Robertriley (May 2, 2015)

I'm heading to this today.  This is one of the big ones in SoCal.  Come check out the rides!


----------

